# Alcohol



## Kaylz (Feb 3, 2017)

Now I know any alcohol will bring my level up to start with but I've not had a drink in like 3 weeks as I was a big lager drinker, what would you suggest - wine is a no go sorry guys can't stand the stuff - would a vodka and diet coke or morgan's spiced rum and diet coke be ok, I'm not going to be doing it all the time but fancy a drink with my take away tomorrow night x


----------



## Amigo (Feb 3, 2017)

Vodka and Diet Coke is a no carb option and has no impact on my BG's. However I'm not on insulin or meds and am aware it can cause levels to drop overnight because sorting the alcohol keeps the liver busy. Here's a list of drinks with carb content;

https://www.dietdoctor.com/low-carb/alcohol


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 3, 2017)

Yeah I was thinking of going for the vodka and diet coke I was told if it was with a meal I should be ok, if not with a meal then have a slice of toast before bed and thanks for that @Amigo  x


----------



## Amigo (Feb 3, 2017)

Kaylz said:


> Yeah I was thinking of going for the vodka and diet coke I was told if it was with a meal I should be ok, if not with a meal then have a slice of toast before bed and thanks for that @Amigo  x



Yes that's what I do Kaylz, have a slice of toast before bed (but I've usually had a few more than 1 vodka and Diet Coke!)


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 3, 2017)

If you want a lager, Holsten Pils is the best one i've had with no effect on BG.  I often have Stella or Kronenbourg too, just get a small rise within an hour, then drops back down.  My brother drinks Special Brew.


----------



## Radders (Feb 3, 2017)

I am usually ok with lager, try it and see!


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Feb 4, 2017)

Coors light has the lowest carbs, if I'm feeling naughty I have Innes and Gunn original


----------



## john pardo (Feb 4, 2017)

I was told gin and tonic is very low carbs


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 4, 2017)

I was thinking about trying a can of tennents with my chinese tonight but I'm worried it undoes all the effort I've put in  x


----------



## Ralph-YK (Feb 4, 2017)

I've heard  alcohol makes BG go down. I noted this as alcohol is known for having sugar (hence the beer belly).
I wasn't much of a drinker before, and have been off the stuff for a while so haven't looked into it.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 4, 2017)

Tennants Super?


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 4, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Tennants Super?


There is no way I could handle that haha I didn't even have the lager as was higher than I expected and wanted to be  x


----------



## Ditto (Feb 4, 2017)

My new book came through the post this morning, bought on the advice of peoples here, that Gretchen lady and she was saying that alcohol brings bg down? Maybe I've got that wrong. She suggest red wine which I normally don't like, but I might switch from gin and tonic to red wine if it's good for us. Mind you I only drink at Christmas really.


----------



## zuludog (Feb 4, 2017)

I was very fond of pints of bitter, and still drink beer, but not so much now. It was partly a conscious effort to cut down,but also I got, well, sort of bored with it

Often when I go into a pub now I have pints of blackcurrant & soda. At one time asking for a soft drink in a pub, especially if you were a man, would definitely raise an eyebrow, but no-one minds now. It's cheaper too!

I'm sure a couple of cans of  cheap lager now and again aren't going to cause any problems


----------



## Kaylz (Feb 4, 2017)

Ditto said:


> My new book came through the post this morning, bought on the advice of peoples here, that Gretchen lady and she was saying that alcohol brings bg down? Maybe I've got that wrong. She suggest red wine which I normally don't like, but I might switch from gin and tonic to red wine if it's good for us. Mind you I only drink at Christmas really.


You are right but it can raise them first then they can plummet down x


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 5, 2017)

Gin & diet tonic is carb free & shouldn't raise your BG.  Alcohol does lower BG though as the liver gets busy removing the toxins from your bloodstream.  Red wine is also OK but slightly carbier than spirits.  Beer is the worst, but some are better than others.


----------



## ianbilly (Feb 6, 2017)

Not a regular drinker as i'm usually driving but my dietitian almost encouraged me to have a couple of pints of lager & a G&T when we go out about once a month to the pub. He said it wouldn't do any harm at all.


----------



## Jane Sowerby (Feb 8, 2017)

As newly diagnosed type 1 and do enjoy a glass of wine or two on Fridays and Saturdays. It sounds like G&T and red wine are the best options. If anyone has any new comments then I would appreciate hearing them.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 9, 2017)

Jane Sowerby said:


> As newly diagnosed type 1 and do enjoy a glass of wine or two on Fridays and Saturdays. It sounds like G&T and red wine are the best options. If anyone has any new comments then I would appreciate hearing them.


That's fine @Jane Sowerby  The only thing to bear in mind is that alcohol can suppress the glucose production from your liver whilst it deals with the alcohol, so it can result in lower than otherwise blood sugar levels. Test before bed and have a small snack if levels are on the low side (my favourite used to be a slice of toast with peanut butter). Your waking levels will then indicate whether you needed that snack or not, so experience will gradually teach you how to handle it for you personally


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 11, 2017)

I have not had any alcohol since being diagnosed, even when I did drink it was always wine, as I'm a keen collector of it.  I love *Bordeaux, Beaujolais,m Cabernet and Pino Noir are my absolute favourites.    I only evee drank with or just after a meal, and really only 2 or 3 times a week.   But, since Feb 2016 I have not had a single glass, and I'm wondering if one glass once a week or twice a week will do any harm - does anyone know?

At all other times and over many years, long before I had type 2, I've been a big black coffee drinker, and sparkling water.  Occasionally, I tire of not having something nice, so recently, and never having been a soft drinks person, or even a squash person, I decided to try diet coke, which is not my thing but it's just a different taste.  I'm wondering, however, what is the difference between Diet Coke - no cals no sugar, and Zero Coke, no sugar and no cals?*


----------



## Mark Parrott (Feb 12, 2017)

Diet coke is a woman's drink, Coke Zero is a man's drink.  They are the same thing.  Apparently, men were too embarrassed to buy Diet Coke, so they introduced Coke Zero.  Same thing with Diet Pepsi/Pepsi Max.  This is something I read somewhere, so no idea if it's true.


----------



## Northerner (Feb 12, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Diet coke is a woman's drink, Coke Zero is a man's drink.  They are the same thing.  Apparently, men were too embarrassed to buy Diet Coke, so they introduced Coke Zero.  Same thing with Diet Pepsi/Pepsi Max.  This is something I read somewhere, so no idea if it's true.


Sounds about right!


----------



## khskel (Feb 12, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Diet coke is a woman's drink, Coke Zero is a man's drink.  They are the same thing.  Apparently, men were too embarrassed to buy Diet Coke, so they introduced Coke Zero.  Same thing with Diet Pepsi/Pepsi Max.  This is something I read somewhere, so no idea if it's true.


That's what I heard too.


----------



## Amigo (Feb 12, 2017)

Oh bless them! Such delicate egos! Lol


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 12, 2017)

LoL that is so funny and you know what - I believe it to be true - it would not surprise me haha


----------



## SonSam (Feb 12, 2017)

Sounds about right!


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 12, 2017)

I saw a  programme on tv last week, cannot for the life of me now tell you it's title, but towards the end they were talking specifically about red wine, and apparently it is more low carb and thus better for you, whether you are diabetic or not, than others in the alcohol range.  Like everything you do it in moderation, but at least I now think I can have a glass of wine with dinner on a Saturday or Sunday.


----------



## Pine Marten (Feb 12, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Diet coke is a woman's drink, Coke Zero is a man's drink.  They are the same thing.  Apparently, men were too embarrassed to buy Diet Coke, so they introduced Coke Zero.  Same thing with Diet Pepsi/Pepsi Max.  This is something I read somewhere, so no idea if it's true.


 dear oh dear, the poor ickle bunny wabbits! 

I love red wine and often have a glass or er, three...it's a bit cold for gin & tonic but come warmer weather nothing beats a nice G&T (slimline of course  ) with ice & lime. In cold weather I like a brandy & slimline Schweppes dry ginger. Very nice


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 12, 2017)

The only spirits I like are Bourbon and also Bombay Sapphire with lime - delicious but I didn't think I was allowed this now I know I think haha


----------



## Anthony Stirrat (Feb 12, 2017)

Annette&Bertie said:


> I have not had any alcohol since being diagnosed, even when I did drink it was always wine, as I'm a keen collector of it.  I love *Bordeaux, Beaujolais,m Cabernet and Pino Noir are my absolute favourites.    I only evee drank with or just after a meal, and really only 2 or 3 times a week.   But, since Feb 2016 I have not had a single glass, and I'm wondering if one glass once a week or twice a week will do any harm - does anyone know?*



I used to live in Burgundy and worked for a vineyard, I have my Gin with sparkling water, it brings out the flavours of the gin


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 12, 2017)

I have a few glasses of merlot a week, my consultant said red wine is fine (in moderation!)
I also have the odd Pepsi max, as I prefer it to coke, and 7up free is refreshing.


----------



## Annette&Bertie (Feb 13, 2017)

thanks for the good replies, at least I know it's not off limits completely.  I hadn't thought of adding sparkling water which I always have in abundance at home because over the years I drink a lot of water which as we all know, is good for us.  I learned an awful lot about wine because I had a man in my past who was an expert, one of the few in the country.   I think it's a lovely subject.  I'm particularly fond of Eradus Estate, New Zealand Pinot Noir.


----------



## Lucy Honeychurch (Feb 13, 2017)

Enjoy


----------

